# Bleed coat do they work



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

So I do a lot of signs and murals where I end up using vinyl paint mask stencils that I cut out with a vinyl cutter and illustrator file. 

It pretty much works like tape except a 2 foot wide piece by whatever 10 to 15 feet. And a lot stronger.

I have never tried a bleed coat . painting it the same color as the wall first then the top coat . I have heard of this I'm wondering does it work . I guess it must.

I end up with a furry line and then have to go back and re cut in to the line.So I might try this. If I'm super delicate and take a lot of time I don't get much fur but you have to be very delicate.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do that when taping a pattern on walls use regular delicate painters tape. I tend to have no bleed through then. Maybe frog tape is better than the blue stuff, but I still tend to paint with the base color first to be safe.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh man I am never looking at paint the same again. Used it in this complicated line drawing was amazing.


----------

